# Just Enjoy ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Delightful video .. enjoy .. then go look at the entire Mr. Flapper
site .. most wonderful! This is =NOT= my site .. just sending it
on cuz it's great! Right up there with Pink Pony (who is a Muscovy
duck)!

Terry


From: "Flappers Human" <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, 30 May 2005 00:53:16 -0000
Subject: [muscovyduckgroup] MOVIE: feeding baby birds

I've posted a new movie of me feeding various baby birds at PAWS.org.

http://www.mrflapper.com/movie7.html

As a bonus, there is video of baby raccoons at the end of the video.

Enjoy!


----------

